# Egg



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm suspecting my dog is sensitive to chicken, so there are three formulas that I like the looks of--
Nutrisource- Lamb Meal and Rice: Lamb Meal and Rice Dog Food Formula Dog Food
Nutrisource- GF Lamb Meal- Grain Free Lamb Formula Dog Food
Horizon Pulsar- Salmon- Pulsar | Horizon

The question that I have is about chicken fat and egg. The first two have chicken fat and dried egg product, the third has liquid egg product. If dogs are sensitive to chicken, are they just as sensitive to eggs? With the Horizon Pulsar and liquid egg product; would there be a large amount of egg in this formula considering it in a liquid form? 
Are these formulas even any good? I have had luck with Horizon in the past but I have never used Nutrisource before... any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Chicken fat is OK because its clarified and should be protein free.

Egg is a common allergen so if a chicken allergy is really your problem, then this may not work for you.

Nutrisource is an ok food, mid-price, quality type of food.

Pro Plan Selects, Sensitive Skin and Stomach is a good option too.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

monster'sdad said:


> Chicken fat is OK because its clarified and should be protein free.
> 
> Egg is a common allergen so if a chicken allergy is really your problem, then this may not work for you.
> 
> ...


I may actually try one of these Pro Plan foods but I wouldn't use it long term. Menadione makes me nervous... 
What is animal digest? That is a pretty vague sounding ingredient.
Are there any Royal Canin formulas that are chicken/egg-less?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

One of my dogs, a five year old lab, seemed to develop a chicken intolerance about a year ago. So, I too have searched to find what works best for her. 

The NutriSource Grain Free Lamb definitely did not work. All her symptoms appeared while on this and I don't know how much was due to the chicken fat or dried egg product. I see that the NutriSource Lamb Meal and Rice also has "chicken flavoring"; so there is no telling what that actually is. 

My dog did fairly well on Acana Pacifica which contains no chicken or egg ingredients but I preferred to move on from that company. For the past few months both my dogs have been eating Annamaet Aqualuk grain-free which has no chicken or egg product and they are both doing the best they have in a long time. The Annamaet Manitok (lamb & bison) is also chicken and egg free. Unfortunately, they are not inexpensive.

A few other formulas that are chicken and egg free (but I have not tried) are: Wellness Core Grain Free Ocean Formula; Canidae Grain-free Pure Sea; Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix Salmon Grain Free and Poultry Free; Pinnacle Trout and Sweet Potato; Wellness Simple Lamb & Oatmeal; Wellness Simple Salmon & Potato. The NutriSource Seafood Select has chicken fat but no egg.

I personally would not choose to try the aforementioned Pro Plan Selects Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula although I realize it has its advocates. It's first five ingredients: Salmon, brewers rice, canola meal, oat meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E) leave real doubt as to how much meat protein there is from the one "fresh" (slurry) source. While I'm not a big fan of potato protein or pea protein being a major ingredient in a kibble either; this seemingly heavy plant protein-based formula without a specific meat meal included isn't something I'd turn to.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

PDXdogmom said:


> One of my dogs, a five year old lab, seemed to develop a chicken intolerance about a year ago. So, I too have searched to find what works best for her.
> 
> The NutriSource Grain Free Lamb definitely did not work. All her symptoms appeared while on this and I don't know how much was due to the chicken fat or dried egg product. I see that the NutriSource Lamb Meal and Rice also has "chicken flavoring"; so there is no telling what that actually is.
> 
> ...


Pro Plan SSS works very well and is easy to get. There is more than enough protein in it and two sources of fish meal, Menhaden and Salmon. I think it just appears to be light in animal protein. It is more than a reasonable option.

The two Annamaets are the best poultry free products you can buy but unless you have a store nearby, on-line is pricey. I can get both of those for $60 - $65 plus tax for 30lbs bags, better than on-line. Annamaet has another chicken free food called Option which is also good and much lower in price than the GF choices.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I had forgotten that there was an Annamaet grain-inclusive without chicken or eggs - probably because my golden doesn't seem to do well on kibble with grains and it's nice if I can have both dogs on the same food. However, I've been so impressed with the quality of Annamaet in general, I might be tempted to try the Option formula in the future, but I want to have them on the Annamaet Aqualuk a full six months first.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

PDXdogmom said:


> I had forgotten that there was an Annamaet grain-inclusive without chicken or eggs - probably because my golden doesn't seem to do well on kibble with grains and it's nice if I can have both dogs on the same food. However, I've been so impressed with the quality of Annamaet in general, I might be tempted to try the Option formula in the future, but I want to have them on the Annamaet Aqualuk a full six months first.


Too bad you don't have a store closer.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

monster'sdad said:


> Too bad you don't have a store closer.


I can't get Annamaet. Im not sure about Pro Plan. 
What about the liquid egg product in the Horizon Pulsar? Would that be a large amount of egg considering that it is in liquid form? She is doing well on Healthwise but I would like a rotation of a couple of foods and protein sources that I can play around with. 
What about Blue Buffalo Basics? Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Or what about Satori salmon formula-- Dog Food, Fish Recipe for Dogs in Canada


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

brindle said:


> I can't get Annamaet. Im not sure about Pro Plan.
> What about the liquid egg product in the Horizon Pulsar? Would that be a large amount of egg considering that it is in liquid form? She is doing well on Healthwise but I would like a rotation of a couple of foods and protein sources that I can play around with.
> What about Blue Buffalo Basics? Anyone have any experience with it?


Just stay with what you are doing then. Food rotation is a marketing ploy that was designed by the clever guy that started Natures Variety. He was smart enough to know that consumers would swallow the hook and buy food in smaller bags at a higher cost per lb. He sold the company and then started Natures Logic, but this time the marketing is not about rotation but about the dangers of adding vitamins. 

Its amazing how rotational feeding has stuck with retail consumers. The whole perception of what causes allergies as well.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

monster'sdad said:


> Just stay with what you are doing then. Food rotation is a marketing ploy that was designed by the clever guy that started Natures Variety. He was smart enough to know that consumers would swallow the hook and buy food in smaller bags at a higher cost per lb. He sold the company and then started Natures Logic, but this time the marketing is not about rotation but about the dangers of adding vitamins.
> 
> Its amazing how rotational feeding has stuck with retail consumers. The whole perception of what causes allergies as well.


I personally like rotational feeding. It's not only the difference in protein/binder but also the vitamin pre-mix. This is how I prefer to feed my dog. I respect that you don't agree. 
No one has answered my question about the liquid egg product in Horizon Pulsar?? Is it not a big deal? There are no signs of serious allergies. Only some dander and eye boogers. 
Her coat is gorgeous. Her energy level is awesome. Her poop is small/compact. She is doing very well other then the dander/eye boogers. Where I live it is quite dry (Saskatchewan), could the dander be due to dryness?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

brindle said:


> I personally like rotational feeding. It's not only the difference in protein/binder but also the vitamin pre-mix. This is how I prefer to feed my dog. I respect that you don't agree.
> No one has answered my question about the liquid egg product in Horizon Pulsar?? Is it not a big deal? There are no signs of serious allergies. Only some dander and eye boogers.
> Her coat is gorgeous. Her energy level is awesome. Her poop is small/compact. She is doing very well other then the dander/eye boogers. Where I live it is quite dry (Saskatchewan), could the dander be due to dryness?


If your dog has a problem with egg, then I don't think I would use any egg. I have friends in Colorado, Utah and Arizona and dander isn't an issue with their dogs and it is really dry in all those places.

Chances are it is some environmental sensitivity. Does brushing help the dander? I really like using a rubber curry comb on shorter and medium haired dogs, you can really get down to the skin without hurting them. I hate wire slickers.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

monster'sdad said:


> If your dog has a problem with egg, then I don't think I would use any egg. I have friends in Colorado, Utah and Arizona and dander isn't an issue with their dogs and it is really dry in all those places.
> 
> Chances are it is some environmental sensitivity. Does brushing help the dander? I really like using a rubber curry comb on shorter and medium haired dogs, you can really get down to the skin without hurting them. I hate wire slickers.


I have a rubber curry comb! How does that help?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> Too bad you don't have a store closer.


You got that right. The closest drive would be from Portland to Boise, Idaho. I'll go a long way for good dog food but not 430 miles.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

brindle said:


> Or what about Satori salmon formula-- Dog Food, Fish Recipe for Dogs in Canada


Not being from Canada, I've never seen this one before, but I like the looks of it on paper well enough. I've always found fish-based formulas seem to promote good skin condition with my dogs. I have no idea on the pricing for you, but if you're looking for another option that you can easily get, this might be it.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

brindle said:


> What about Blue Buffalo Basics? Anyone have any experience with it?


I fed the Basics Adult turkey/potato to my older dog for probably close to a year. She was having some unexplained stomach issues and I tried nearly every limited ingredient diet out there. This was the only thing she was willing to eat and that did not make her sick, including me cooking for her. She really liked it and did fine. Her coat was a little dry, but nothing horrible. I would have added fish oil but I was hesitant to add anything to her diet so I left it alone.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Casper has chicken allergies. I avoided chicken for the past 4 yrs and I decided just for kicks since I just suspected chicken and never truly confirmed it, tried a food with chicken. With in 24 hours, he was pink, face/ears/toes/belly, he was itching. But eggs and foods with chicken fat do not seem to bother him. He ate Nutrisource GF Lamb and did ok. No allergy outbreaks. 

Horizon Pulsar Fish. Eagle Pack Holistic Anchovy, NOW!, 4Health GF Beef, Pro Plan Sensitive, Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear, Victor Yukon and Ocean Blend are some foods that didn't seem to bother his allergies. But every dog is different so all you can do is really pick a food and try it.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

riddick4811 said:


> Casper has chicken allergies. I avoided chicken for the past 4 yrs and I decided just for kicks since I just suspected chicken and never truly confirmed it, tried a food with chicken. With in 24 hours, he was pink, face/ears/toes/belly, he was itching. But eggs and foods with chicken fat do not seem to bother him. He ate Nutrisource GF Lamb and did ok. No allergy outbreaks.
> 
> Horizon Pulsar Fish. Eagle Pack Holistic Anchovy, NOW!, 4Health GF Beef, Pro Plan Sensitive, Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear, Victor Yukon and Ocean Blend are some foods that didn't seem to bother his allergies. But every dog is different so all you can do is really pick a food and try it.


I have access to Horizon, possibly Eagle Pack (I have seen it in Petland a time or two), Pro Plan, Acana (my dog got itchy on most of these formulas but I have never tried the lamb and apple formula). I also found Holistic Select GF-- Salmon and Anchovy & Sardine Meal Dry Dog Food | Holistic Select® 
It is has no chicken or eggs. Anyone have experience..?


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

PDXdogmom said:


> Not being from Canada, I've never seen this one before, but I like the looks of it on paper well enough. I've always found fish-based formulas seem to promote good skin condition with my dogs. I have no idea on the pricing for you, but if you're looking for another option that you can easily get, this might be it.


It looks ok but I would love to get a hold of a food without all of the botanicals! I don't think they are necessary and I believe they do tend to irritate my girl! I might try this one for kicks because it has literally nothing chicken in it and I like that it is a Canadian brand.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

flashyfawn said:


> I fed the Basics Adult turkey/potato to my older dog for probably close to a year. She was having some unexplained stomach issues and I tried nearly every limited ingredient diet out there. This was the only thing she was willing to eat and that did not make her sick, including me cooking for her. She really liked it and did fine. Her coat was a little dry, but nothing horrible. I would have added fish oil but I was hesitant to add anything to her diet so I left it alone.


That's another to try but if dogs have sensitivities to chicken, wouldn't turkey be out?


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

brindle said:


> That's another to try but if dogs have sensitivities to chicken, wouldn't turkey be out?


I thought I had read that they are different and it won't do that. But we never figured out what was wrong with my dog and I feed her chicken all the time now, so I don't know for sure.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

flashyfawn said:


> I thought I had read that they are different and it won't do that. But we never figured out what was wrong with my dog and I feed her chicken all the time now, so I don't know for sure.


She seems to do well on raw turkey but I know that is different. I might just try it!


----------



## Riveroaks (Apr 7, 2013)

Have you tried any of the Fromm formulas? My boy is very sensative and it worked great and it's fairly easy to source. 
Good luck


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

My westie mix, allergic to nearly every protein except fish, is also sensitive to eggs. I couldn't figure out why she was still itchy on Evo Herring and Salmon, and then I saw it had eggs in it - doh!! I switched her to California Natural Salmon and Peas (similar to the Evo, but lower protein and no eggs) and she's doing much better.


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

My dog is allergic to chicken, he's very sensitive to chicken fat, and it seems he's slightly sensitive to egg (even if he doesn't react the same to all eggs). 
What has been said before on chicken fat isn't true, because even if it's clarified, no product can be guaranteed to be absolutely protein-free. There are almost always traces, and if slightly sensitive dogs don't react, the situation is different with very sensitive dogs who can react even to traces. There is the same problem with cross-contamination. Many foods are contaminated with traces of proteins they aren't supposed to contain, just because all of them are made on the same line. 
The only type of kibble my dog bears well is Orijen 6 fish. I think about trying Canidae pure sea if there is a problem with the new Orijen product.
Turkey has very different proteins as it's a different species. I usually feed my dog various canned and homemade foods (kibble are just a supplement or a treat), and my dog has no problem with turkey. I know other dogs who are allergic to chicken and none has a problem with turkey. Turkey allergy could happen of course, but not because of the chicken allergy in my opinion.


----------

